# please I need help



## darkshadow (Jan 14, 2009)

when I try to update firefox and gnome I have this error I search google but there no solution please help me ? this is the error message "bind installed with PORT_REPLACES_BASE_BIND causes build problems" ?


----------



## sniper007 (Jan 14, 2009)

did you try with PORT_REPLACES_BASE_BIND8_INCLUDES ?


----------



## darkshadow (Jan 14, 2009)

*?*

how I can try that ?


----------



## sniper007 (Jan 14, 2009)

Add to Makefile 

PORT_REPLACES_BASE_BIND8_INCLUDES=      yes


----------



## SirDice (Jan 15, 2009)

Why would it install BIND? It's not a dependency of GNOME or Firefox. 

I suspect you have dns/bind installed and are doing a portupgrade -a or something similar. Unless you actually use BIND just remove that package before proceeding.


----------

